# Janessa M. Rivera



## rutherford (Aug 10, 2008)

I did not know her, but I am so sorry that she has passed.   My heart goes out to Jorge Rivera, his whole family, and the loved ones Janessa leaves behind.  Fly well, lady.

http://www.legacy.com/MilfordDailyNews/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=115062562

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 11, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 11, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 19, 2008)

.


----------

